# Hamlin Lake??? Any Ice???



## Duck Hunter Too (Feb 19, 2006)

Gettin desperate! Any info is appreciated!


----------



## lkmifisherman (Feb 4, 2004)

I didn't see much in Friday when I was over there....

LMF


----------



## fishin'magician' (Mar 2, 2005)

nope notta looked at it today


----------



## steve myers (Dec 29, 2000)

If any ice is safe on Hamlin.I would like to take my son there.Thanks for any info.


----------



## lkmifisherman (Feb 4, 2004)

I was by Hamlin a little bit ago and the main body is open...I seen a couple of guys on the south bayou...Don't know if they were catchin' but at least they were fishin'...PM me if anyone is going there and maybe I'll tag along....

LMF


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Found out today that the narrows was frozen over too.


----------



## fishin'magician' (Mar 2, 2005)

it is going to be a while yet these winds are messing it all up.


----------



## lkmifisherman (Feb 4, 2004)

I was up there this afternoon snooping around....I walked out on the south bayou...some guys fishing but not much going on...The middle bayou is froze over but no one fishing...The north bayou is froze over and guys were fishing it as well..It didn't look like they were doing much...But hey isn't standing around BSing half the fun of ice fishing? Or any fishing for that matter...We are heading out tomorrow and see what stories we can come back and tell.....

LMF


----------



## danny.J (Feb 19, 2006)

on my way up friday, please keep posting on conditions,


----------



## lkmifisherman (Feb 4, 2004)

4-5 (2 of new clear ice) inches on the south bayou...I heard of people out on the main part of the lake but did not see them myself...We were out a couple of hours to get the stink blown off...didn't see a fish one caught..There were 7 shanties out there at one time.....Maybe I am using the wrong color teardrop.....

LMF


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Talked to some guys coming off the upper lake this afternoon, they said the fishing was slow and the ice thin.


----------



## Kid-in-the-Ranger (Feb 8, 2006)

I drove by Hamlin at Wilson Hill Park on Friday. There was open water 30 yds off shore where the river current flows through. A friend of mine fished the bayous, which are frozen, on Sunday and caught a few pike.


----------



## jlippert (Jan 3, 2012)

any ice yet on hamlin lake could use an update.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Yesterday morning it was wide open and lots of waves. Even North, Middle, and South bayous were open still. The only ice I saw was slush washed up on the south shore of the upper lake, and the east shore of the lower. If the wind would let up, I think it should lock up pretty good with the temps we have right now. But, later this week is supposed to warm up a little.


----------



## jlippert (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks for the update, suppose to come up on the 14th, with the warm up I dought we'll have ice. maybe in march


----------



## jlippert (Jan 3, 2012)

Had to move trip to 1-29 due to obvious reasons. any update on ice conditions would be appreciated


----------



## steve myers (Dec 29, 2000)

Might go up that weekend too.I'll let you know and maybe we can help each other find fish.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

jlippert said:


> Had to move trip to 1-29 due to obvious reasons. any update on ice conditions would be appreciated


 Today was really the first day below freezing in the last week or so, and not sure what last nights snow did on the lake. Hopefully the wind was enough to keep it off of the little ice that was left. Next weekend should be a pretty safe bet.


----------



## jlippert (Jan 3, 2012)

will be up for the week, dying to get out had to move trip twice, need ice reports if anyone has them


----------

